# APIs zur Video-Einbindung



## p_e_h_o (2. Feb 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich versuche wieder mal mein Glück, Videos in eine Java-Anwendung einzubinden.

Lange lange ist's her, da gab es mal das glorreiche JMF - hat gut funktioniert bis der Support eingestellt wurde.
Dann folgte eine kurze Zeit das FMJ-Projekt, was aber auch mittlerweile selig eingeschlafen ist.
Und heute ... ?

Gibt es irgendeine vernünftige - wenn möglich auch zukunftsträchtige - API/ Framework, Videos in Java einzubinden?

Oder muss ich tatsächlich auf C# oder sonstwas umsteigen?

Ein wenig ratlos,
   Peter


----------



## Evil-Devil (3. Feb 2013)

Du könntest es mit JavaFX probieren. Das unterstützt ein paar Video Formate. Wenn du "nur" Windows als Ziel hast wird es u.U. wirklich einfacher sein C# zu nutzen.


----------



## pro2 (3. Feb 2013)

Eventuell interessant:
https://github.com/caprica/vlcj

Funktioniert super und bringt eig. Funktionen für so ziemlich alles mit sich. Benötigt aber eine VLC Bibliothek auf dem System und das leider in der Bit-Version, in der auch Java installiert ist.


----------



## Kr0e (3. Feb 2013)

vlcj wäre auch mein Tipp gewesen. Einziges Probleme wäre, dass es GPL 3 ist.
Heißt wenn du dein Projekt kommerziell nutzen willst und du willst nicht gleich den Part der die Lib nutzt auch GPL machen, dann musst du eine kommerzielle Lizenz auf der Seite anfordern. Ob die dann Geld kostet oder nicht wird aber nicht so genau genannt. Die schauen dann vermutlich um welches Projekt es sich handelt und wenns ein dicker Fisch is, dann wollen die natürlich was vom Kuchen abhaben.


----------

